# Interior view of aircraft



## NebrHogger (Oct 13, 2020)

Found a few images relating to the view from certain aircraft - most are Russian.


Tu 22








Tu 95 - possibly the navigator's position







La 7






Mi 12






MiG 21






Pe 2







P 5







Su 24







Tu 22






Tu 4   (Russian B-29 copy?)


----------

